# Drywall Metal Corner Bead



## tk3000 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Folks, 

I am about to replace many sections of drywall, but after removing the damaged/old drywall and making it square and with proper support I found out nailed metallic corner beads at every corner and even surrounding windows jambs as shown below: 








I have tried to pull out all of nails, etc, but in this case it seems that the corner bead was folded inside the windows jambs or extension jambs as depicted below: 











In other situations there is corner bead present and I don't want to damage the drywall on the other side of the corner  but it seems rather difficult to the pull out the nails from both side without damaging both sides and thus having to replace or patch more drywall than intended. 






Thanks for any insights


----------



## nealtw (Jun 22, 2016)

The windows were trimmed with drywall before the wood was installed. If you run a box cutter along side the stud and scribe a line and then flex the metal it will break on that line.
Not sure how to deal with the other corners.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 22, 2016)

I would guess that the windows are in-frame change outs, so cut the metal like neal suggested, then the drywall to flush with the framing and install a milcore or the metal shown on this face page;https://www.google.com/search?q=dry...ei=lDVrV_AfysSPBJ-hroAI#imgrc=uwM3yXUr5RAd8M:

Another alternative is Fast Mask and non of these can be found at a big box, just a drywall vendor or;http://www.thebluebook.com


----------



## tk3000 (Jun 23, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The windows were trimmed with drywall before the wood was installed. If you run a box cutter along side the stud and scribe a line and then flex the metal it will break on that line.
> Not sure how to deal with the other corners.



I will give it a try, but it seems that this metal bead corner thing is rather thick. I saw some in store that is thinner and flimsier though. thks!


----------



## tk3000 (Jun 23, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> I would guess that the windows are in-frame change outs, so cut the metal like neal suggested, then the drywall to flush with the framing and install a milcore or the metal shown on this face page;https://www.google.com/search?q=dry...ei=lDVrV_AfysSPBJ-hroAI#imgrc=uwM3yXUr5RAd8M:
> 
> Another alternative is Fast Mask and non of these can be found at a big box, just a drywall vendor or;http://www.thebluebook.com




Yeah, the windows are relatively new: they probably were changed back in 2010. If the utility knife does not work I will try an angle grinder or maybe an oscillating tool.  

Can't it be replaced with a straight strip of metal as well ?

thks


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 24, 2016)

It can, however, in doing so you depend upon your ability to maintain a a strait mud line, while the moulding describes that for you.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 24, 2016)

tk3000 said:


> Yeah, the windows are relatively new: they probably were changed back in 2010. If the utility knife does not work I will try an angle grinder or maybe an oscillating tool.
> 
> Can't it be replaced with a straight strip of metal as well ?
> 
> thks



If you are going to trim out the window you don't need any metal.


----------



## tk3000 (Jul 3, 2016)

After quite a bit of dust  mostly from the grinding metal cutting disk  I got the metallic beads cuted out. 





I was not sure whether or not an interior window trim was going to be used, maybe it will add some character tot he room; so the window trim implies no need to a metal strip there. 

But due to the addition of ¾ rigid insulation on the walls I would need to add an extension jamb. In the past I made some extension jamb for an exterior window made out of vinyl trim, the following: 






would something like that suffice as an extension jamb (of course using the proper dimentions and size). I happen to have some pine remaining from a door that I trimmed out and it could be cut to size  to make an extension jamb out of it. 

Thks!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 3, 2016)

Something like this, pay attention to the reveal, even an 1/8 will look better than lining the wood up.
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/2012/06/29/how-to-install-interior-extension-jambs-and-window-trim


----------

